# Suggest me a PSU  CORSAIR TX 650W or GS 600W or GS 700W



## nseries73 (Sep 9, 2012)

PC CONFIG:
Processor - AMD PHENOM X4 945.
Motherboard - MSI 790 GX-G65.
RAM - 4GB DDR3 1333 Mhz.
Graphic card - NVIDIA GEFORCE PALIT 560.

PLEASE suggest me the ideal PSU so that it serves my PC good.

Here is the cost :
TX 650W - Rs. 6200
GS 700W - Rs. 5900
GS 600W - Rs. 4900
(Am a little tight in pocket !!!).


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 9, 2012)

I think GS 600 will be just fine. Its a good PSU and will serve your purpose well.


----------



## coldhart (Sep 9, 2012)

If u afford then go for tx 650 its better than gs series but tx550 watt psu will be more than enough


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 9, 2012)

Get a GS600 , That will do for you . But , if you can afford a 650TX , that will be Great .


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

coldhart said:


> If u afford then go for tx 650 its better than gs series but tx550 watt psu will be more than enough



tx 550m is only availble and so costs same as tx650w. way out of my budget.


----------



## macho84 (Sep 11, 2012)

Are you going to add another for SLI .

I believe for 6k i seen tx 750 in a forum with warranty. let me know if you can settle with that for now.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 11, 2012)

If you want to save money then go for GS500. And even VS450 will do fine for your rig right now if you need to save money.


----------



## akky89 (Sep 11, 2012)

macho84 said:


> Are you going to add another for SLI .
> 
> I believe for 6k i seen tx 750 in a forum with warranty. let me know if you can settle with that for now.



TX750 is currently selling around 6.9K

@OP you can opt for TX650 if you can afford and will be sufficient for all you needs and TX series is quite good
i'm using TX750 myself and its great....
other then that all three of the PSU's will serve you greatly...


cheers!


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> If you want to save money then go for GS500. And even VS450 will do fine for your rig right now if you need to save money.


there is no model as GS 500W only GS 600W is available.



akky89 said:


> TX750 is currently selling around 6.9K
> 
> @OP you can opt for TX650 if you can afford and will be sufficient for all you needs and TX series is quite good
> i'm using TX750 myself and its great....
> ...


well TX is out of my budget cost nearly 6K, I like stay within 4k - 5k max


----------



## akky89 (Sep 11, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> there is no model as GS 500W only GS 600W is available.
> 
> 
> well TX is out of my budget cost nearly 6K, I like stay within 4k - 5k max



that means there's only one option left...
lock kar diya jaye... 
go with gs600

Well you can go with Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.4K
Antec EA-650W @5.2K
are also good options


Cheers!


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 11, 2012)

nseries73 said:


> *there is no model as GS 500W only GS 600W is available.
> 
> *
> well TX is out of my budget cost nearly 6K, I like stay within 4k - 5k max



take a look -

CORSAIR SMPS-500GS


----------



## nseries73 (Sep 11, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> take a look -
> 
> CORSAIR SMPS-500GS


yeah, its out of stock everywhere bcoz it was a prev generation model, check official CORSAIR site nothing mentioned as GS 500W.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Oct 23, 2012)

i too wanna buy a psu for my new rig..and i was 99.9 % hung up on corsair gs 600w but then i saw this -*www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2KNdf8OBoQ&feature=related 
and the main problem is that corsair seems so casual about it.
so i am thinking about buying seasoncic s12 520 w but corsair gs 600 looked so good with my cm elite 431


----------

